# Sculptures



## Monaque (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all. Just thought I`d post some of my new sculptures here, going to exhibit them in an open exhibition the gallery I belong to puts on every summer.
First bust is called Broken.

















Thanks for looking.
Monaque.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 3, 2015)

My second bust is called Star.
















They are both in the air drying stage now and will be fired in the future when they are dry enough.

Thanks for looking.
Monaque.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Apr 3, 2015)

You really captured the despair and hopelessness in Broken. The eyes, forehead and tilt of the neck show a lot of surrender. Great work.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, KS. 
The first is around 1/2 life size, the second around 3/4, amazing how much they shrink just in the air drying stage.


----------



## Warm Hands Cold Heart (Apr 4, 2015)

These are great! I find myself especially drawn to the line created by the shoulders and collar bone in the first picture you posted of Star. Nice work.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, Warm Hands


----------



## Hananas59 (Apr 13, 2015)

I really how like these sculptures. They are smooth, especially the part under the head. The hair appears to be a little bit messy, but that can be the roughness on the job. I like them though, because they express themselves fenomenal, and they are technically correct IMO.
Great job


----------



## Monaque (Apr 13, 2015)

The hair was done like that on purpose, and thanks for your comments.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow! Those are just totally awesome!


----------



## Monaque (Apr 13, 2015)

cheers, Gumby.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 13, 2015)

Very impressive indeed, subtle where subtlety is required, impressionistic in other areas so as not to distract.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 14, 2015)

thank you, Bloggsworth.


----------



## escorial (Apr 14, 2015)

very theatrical..excellent


----------



## Monaque (Apr 14, 2015)

cheers, Escorial.


----------



## Scarygothgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Amazing! Such realistic looking skin, especially the neck details!


----------



## Monaque (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks, Scarygothgirl


----------



## Abby (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, really impressive! I love sculpting but sadly don't have means to buy a kiln or the apace to install one. Do you sculpt at home?


----------



## Monaque (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, Abbey. Yes, I sculpt at home and have a pretty good size kiln in a shed in my fathers farmyard. I do have the opportunity to use some of my fathers spare shed space, which I`m grateful for.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

How did you make that? I mean, aside from clay, but that is really good. I don't have the patience for something like this. It came out really good  great job!


----------



## Monaque (May 1, 2015)

Thanks, Raleigh. A lot of knowledge of course, you build that up through your use of clay, what you can and can`t get away with. I used a method that incorporates something called leather hardness, where the clay becomes hard enough to bear weight but not so hard that it won`t rehydrate. It`s interesting what you can do once you get used to that type of working.


----------



## Monaque (May 26, 2015)

Ok, someone wanted to know what colour these sculptures end up with when they are dry, so i took another photo of Broken now fully air dried.







kind of an off white colour, earthenware of most types ends up around this colour. there are some minor cracks in this and some breakaway at the very bottom, that does tend to happen unfortunately. i`ll sandpaper that off pretty soon, make a chamfer.


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

Monaque said:


> Thanks, Raleigh. A lot of knowledge of course, you build that up through your use of clay, what you can and can`t get away with. I used a method that incorporates something called leather hardness, where the clay becomes hard enough to bear weight but not so hard that it won`t rehydrate. It`s interesting what you can do once you get used to that type of working.



Whoa, I know I took a sculpture class in high school. My work wasn't as awesome as your pieces, but I got by with an A. I wanna start working with clay again now :3


----------



## Monaque (May 27, 2015)

Raleigh said:


> Whoa, I know I took a sculpture class in high school. My work wasn't as awesome as your pieces, but I got by with an A. I wanna start working with clay again now :3



it`s amazing to work with, very pliant at one point to hard enough to scrape at another. so much to learn and work with. i always love that, when you attack a subject that has a lot of knowledge attached. it may take years but they are fun years.


----------



## OrigamiSweaterClub (Jun 7, 2015)

These are beautiful!


----------



## escorial (Jun 8, 2015)

they look even better dried


----------



## Monaque (Jun 8, 2015)

cheers guys.


----------

